

Ask HN: Best way to hire a CTO in Silicon Valley? - netaustin

My development firm, based in NYC, has a client in Silicon Valley. They are seeking a CTO to work with us before the site launches and to grow an internal team thereafter.<p>We're in a  niche where this is pretty common, and the development idiom of the industry is such that a transfer of knowledge should not be a burden if we do our jobs right. Also, the best list of jobs that I know of in this niche is a Google Spreadsheet.<p>Normally, my answer for them would be to plumb their network, post on StackExchange and LinkedIn, etc., etc., but they have fairly specific needs around experience and prior knowledge. Also, they need to keep some details of their enterprise confidential before they launch, since they're fine on funding and would not benefit from pre-launch publicity.<p>Is using a recruiter unavoidable in this case? If so, who are the best? Are there alternatives? What's the best way to advertise a great job while withholding some details?
======
gamechangr
I think you are at the right site and should post something here.

I know this won't be well received, but know that i intend to help. "withhold
some details" just screams of a corporate lawyer who will have a low
probability of putting together a team. Kind of like a blinking red light that
your unfamiliar with the tech space.

It comes from the misconception that the ideas are what makes a great company
(usually it's the team and then a good idea). It is very rare that any company
is alone in a space. In other words, you can bet ten companies are
strategizing on your secret idea as we speak.

advice: no one has a problem with ND if it makes sense. Make a post of what
you need that is generic and ask for related experience. "Willing to pay top
dollar. We need three data miners familiar with social media". Use the best
responder and ask for recommendations of putting together a team.

or do what other New York firms do, pay the local VC's for their network.

Hope that helps.

